
Hyperthreading under scrutiny with new TLBleed crypto key leak - ax00x
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/06/tlbleed-a-new-way-to-leak-crypto-keys-on-hyperthreaded-processors/
======
dmitrygr
Did you like the party? The bill is due.

(Most per-core speed gains in the last decade or two have been due to more
speculation and cleverer caching. Now we pay for it)

~~~
grawlinson
Just curious, where to from here for the hardware companies like
Intel/AMD/etc?

~~~
dingo_bat
More cores, maybe. AMD is already planning to sell a 32 core chip. Even if you
turn off hyper threading, it still has 32 threads.

